# Newbie with therapy horse questions



## baymare (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello to L'il Beginnings.  I am a long time horseperson who is new to the wonderful world of minis.  I have a lesson barn and am currently building a therapeutic riding business.  I got my mini mare, Becky, in March, with the hope of using her in my programs and as a goodwill ambassador in my community.  She is temperamentally perfect for this job, and I am really excited about the possibilites.

I would love to hear from those of you out there who have or use minis in therapeutic work. If you feel like sharing resources, information, tips, anything, I would really appreciate it.  One question I have right away for those of you who take your minis to nursing homes, schools, libraries, etc., is what about the poop risk?  Do you manage to "housebreak"  (I notice that Becky is by nature extremely neat in her stall and turnout) or do you use some form of "diaper"?  And if so, where do you get mini diapers!  Secondly, what about the mini-booties to prevent slipping on indoor surfaces?  

Thank you in advance.  I love my mini!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

When we visit with our boy, Saber, (which officially we are at a "break" because of insurance issues with the company Love on a Leash uses who is saying horses aren't covered










)

we have a driving diaper on him that we attach to the backpack harness we got him both items from minitack.com.

The nice thing is Saber typically doesn't poo while out in public.

He does pee while out tho ..luckily on command so its easy to locate a spot and get him to go.

As for shoes Saber sometimes wears Build A Bear tennis shoes.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 25, 2009)

Those are exactly the same sneakers that my horses wear...I have the brown ones too for when we are driving.






Unfortunately, they don't fir the larger mini feet...but the new shoes from Chimacum Tack fit perfectly on my larger minis (They have smaller ones too, BTW.)


----------



## wrs (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum! We've been taking our minis to area nursing homes since 2002. The main horse we use started when he was a yearling, he is now 7 & has only had 3 accidents. He makes monthly visits so that's a pretty good record.



We do carry a "pooper scooper". Build A Bear shoes work the best, plus the residents love them. We've also had good luck using baby socks with the rubber things on the bottom, baby house shoes, & vet wrap works in a pinch. We do use a muzzle, didn't at first, but we've had a few try to slip him something to eat & have run across a few stray pills. So we feel safer with the muzzle on. You are welcome to contact us if you have any other questions.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2009)

It's best not to have anyone feed snacks or treats.

My boy has never made a mess indoors, but I've wondered what I would do. I try to take a plastic grocery bag with me as it works well for a quick pickup. So far I've never had to use it.

Usually when you take the horse in the building, there is lots of excitement. Better to try and enter quietly at first till he gets used to it, and then let the people make a fuss.

It's great to share little horses with people.


----------



## nbark (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi,

Maggie and I have been doing visits for five years, about 20 each summer. We get pretty booked up starting in April and do facilities from North of Boston to New Hampshire. Maggie has been making visits and riding in elevators since she was 8 months old. She has had only one accident in that time, and she was giving me the hint, I just didn't take it...so it was my fault but usually they "empty out" on the ride so I never really worry about accidents, and our record is really good in that regard. There is a company out there called hoof wings that will custom make "shoes" for your mini that can be used driving, showing or just making visits. They are a shoe with two "wings" that cross over in the front to keep them on.

Liability insurance is a must. I use Equisport in Michigan who will insure five horses for $150 a year.

If you would like to see a video on Youtube of Maggie making a visit, you can google "miniature horse brings big therapy" and it will take you to the video of a visit to a Senior Center here in Mass. They love the kisses that Maggie gives to them on their cheeks when they ask her to give them a kiss. Not taught, she just did this all on her own.

I also have another mini who is in training and has been doing very well on the visits that she has made. Therapy and driving is the only thing I really do with my minis. I had magnetic placques made to put on my minivan when they are on board that says "Visiting Miniature Therapy Horse" so that when I park at a facility, they know why I am parked where I am....and not to park close to me. Hope this helps....and good luck.


----------



## baymare (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for the thoughtful and helpful posts.  I am so happy to have the opportunity to do this.  I love doing regular therapeutic riding lessons on my full-sized equines, but to be able to do more "outreach"  will be fantastic.

I have a further question on insurance-- I already have commercial farm insurance and lesson liability insurance; exactly what type of additional insurance is required for the mini visits?  Is it likely that I can just have it added on to my lesson liability, or is it something unique to therapy animals?


----------

